# P-lip, fishtail, army mouthpiece. What is the difference?



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm looking to try my hand at smoking a pipe and have my eyes on a Peterson. There is no local B&M where I can actually look at a Peterson, so I've been limited to online viewing. I've seen different style mouthpieces referred to as "p-lip", "fishtail" and "army," but I can't tell the differences from the images. Will someone help me out here?

Thanks


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

A p-lip has its air hole on the top, instead of the side, of the stem. This means that when you draw on it smoke shoots to the roof of your mouth, as compared to going towards the back of your throat, with a normal stem. Its supposed to let you taste the tobacco better, but I don't see the point if you snork, since you get way more nuance out of that than you can in your mouth, wherever the smoke goes.

A fishtail is just a stem that bells out at the end, so it looks like a fish tail. Fishtails are purely cosmetic, although some people might find them more comfortable or something.


That is a quick sketch. The long drawings on the left represent looking down on the stem, while the ovals represent the view looking straight into the stem. Gray stuff is smoke, and how it exits the pipe.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a pic of the p-lip http://forum.pipes.org/~discus/discus/messages/26/58014.jpg

Here's a pic of the fishtail
http://www.uktobacco.com/acatalog/straightfishtail.jpg

It's just a matter of preference. Some people like the p-lip and some people don't. The fishtail is the most common. So IMO I would say to go for the fishtail since it's the most common and then if you like smoking a pipe you could try a p-lip later on. I have two Petersons. One is a p-lip and one is a fishtail and they both smoke equally well. I find that the p-lip is easier on my mouth because I don't get tongue bite with it. It's just a different feel. I have no idea what the army mouthpiece is like. That's just my :2. Welcome to the slope. Oh and definitely pick up a couple of corn cob pipes. They're great for starting out and trying different tobacco's without imparting a flavor on a briar. Happy puffing. p


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, the illustration and images, as well as the explanations, helped tremendously. I knew I'd find the answer here. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the army/military mount is simply having a metal fitting where the stem and shank come together, similar to a spigot except the stem is normal and without a metal fitting.

Army mount





Spigot


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I swear by a fishtail, don't like the P-lip...but there ye go...that's just me....dub


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

This might be the explanation for the "army" style mouthpiece.



> The Peterson Spigot is characterised by a sterling silver covering on the tapered end of the mouthpiece which compliments the sterling silver band of the pipe. The Spigot style evolved from the practice of soldiers in earlier centuries who repaired broken pipes by sliding a used cartridge case over the shank and reinserting the mouthpiece.


http://www.peterson.ie/category.asp?categoryID=56


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think the army/military mount is simply having a metal fitting where the stem and shank come together, similar to a spigot except the stem is normal and without a metal fitting.
> 
> Army mount
> 
> Spigot


MH, you hit it on the head.

From what I have found, the army mouthpiece came about from soldiers having to hastily "break down" their hot pipes for battle in the middle of a smoke, resulting in frequent broken pieces. The metal ammo casings provided a quick fix for broken shanks.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

FWIW, I like the P-lip on my 303 better now that I've drilled the hole at the bit end a little larger - the draw is not so restricted. Smokes great!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> I swear by a fishtail, don't like the P-lip...but there ye go...that's just me....dub


and me too. A small- to midsized fishtail is the perfect fit and bite for me. As far as I can tell the perfect P-lip doesn't exist. Could never get used to one.

Maybe we former soldier-types lean to military styled pipes and maybe not. Personally, I like the look, the notion of the heritage and the implied robustness. And I just like the way a little sterling strip gussys up a piece of briar.  Whatever. 'ten hut. roger. wilco.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> .
> 
> And I just like the way a little sterling strip gussys up a piece of briar.  Whatever. 'ten hut. roger. wilco.


I just figured it was 'cause you was squirrely

Never liked the p-lip. I will take a fishtail bit any day of the week though I don't like them in the extremes that I sometimes see on older pipes.
I also like the military mounted pipes as they are very easy to clean mid-smoke and they often do look classy with the silver/gold.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> and me too. A small- to midsized fishtail is the perfect fit and bite for me. As far as I can tell the perfect P-lip doesn't exist. Could never get used to one.
> 
> Maybe we former soldier-types lean to military styled pipes and maybe not. Personally, I like the look, the notion of the heritage and the implied robustness. And I just like the way a little sterling strip gussys up a piece of briar.  Whatever. 'ten hut. roger. wilco.


I like the P-lip and the fishtail (long as it isn't too wide)...... varies according to the shape and weight of the pipe. I don't care much for the army bit but I love spigots.


----------

